# Offset Detailing Essex: Brand New 64 Reg BMW 330i MSport Dealership Prep



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

I was asked to carry out a brand new 64 reg vehicle preparation at a BMW dealership as the owner did not want their valeters to carry out the prep themselves.

Here's the BMW on arrival.






All exterior and interior film protection was removed and the car taken to their wash bay for a full decontamination.



I wasn't flavour of the month here as I was apparently "taking too long" to clean the car. I wasn't surprised when I saw how the valeters were treating brand new cars and thought you might like to see a snap of their cleaning arsenal... nice.



They thought it was pretty clever revving up someones brand new black M4 like some kid at McDonalds and then seeing them drop their wash mitts on the floor then straight back onto it's black paint was a cause from concern.

I'm glad I was chosen to prep this car after seeing this and the attitudes taken towards what people save and spend their hard earned on! More people should be aware at the inferior treatment their cars are given.

In the wash bay - Chemical Guys Glossworks shampoo, Auto Finesse clay bar, Auto Finesse Iron Out and Auto Finesse Citrus Power were used with AF hogs hair brushes in the wheels, grills and other intricate areas. Unfortunately I couldn't get alot of pictures as I was hassled to hurry up!





After pat drying with deep pile microfibre towels I brought the car into the workshop for sealant.




Chemical Acrylic Shine II was used as a glaze to create some nice gloss, then Sonax NPT sealant was then applied to the paint, trim and glass with Sonax Brilliant Shine on top.













The wheels, calipers and black exhaust upgrade were treated to Sonax Alloy Wheel sealant.







The interior was treated to Auto Finesse Crystal on the glass, new mats fitted and carpets tidied up.




Door shuts and seals were also treated.


A final spritz of Zaino Z6 for some further bling and it's ready to go.








Thanks for looking!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Now thats how a car should be handed over! We're collecting a new 116i M-Sport today too and I bet it doesn't look like that! Good job I've got the whole weekend booked out to give it the treatment!


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

So much better than the Main Stealers would've done 

I've just sent this thread over to a friend who's picking up a Mini Countryman S in 'True Blue' on Wednesday, I've offered to do it for her, I've no idea how I'll find the time but the OCD in me says 'I will'.

It pains me to think those butchers will leave their mark(s) on it after she's worked so hard to get it!

Did the new owner get any money off for NOT letting them touch it?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

GAVSY said:


> So much better than the Main Stealers would've done
> 
> I've just sent this thread over to a friend who's picking up a Mini Countryman S in 'True Blue' on Wednesday, I've offered to do it for her, I've no idea how I'll find the time but the OCD in me says 'I will'.
> 
> ...


Cool cheers for that. Not aware of any money off for them not prepping it I'm afraid.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Great work.........:thumb:


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

To think that they have no qualms about washing a brand new, black 70k car with dirty mitts dropped on the ground.... At least it makes your work look all the better :thumb:


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Very nice job.............that looks like Coopers near Boreham interchange?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

TopTrainer said:


> Very nice job.............that looks like Coopers near Boreham interchange?


10 points!


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant attention to detail


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great job


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great work! It's always fun working on a brand new car!

As for the BMW cleaners complaining you were taking too long, you should've told them to start taking notes :thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks very nice.
I love working at dealerships, but I'll always over quote for my time allocation (not my price) so there can be no rushing or complaining.
Often it's the wash bay which causes the most contention between external Detailer and dealership Valeter, which is understandable I suppose because they have to get on with their allocation for the day.

Once it's washed though, I'm usually left alone. To be fair most valeters at dealerships are pretty good about having their toes stepped on, and ask lots of questions.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work buddy :thumb:

people need to take note of how poorly their new cars are treated in many dealers up and down the country, I will be posting up my own new car I picked up last week, unfortunately the valeters got their dirty mitts all over it despite being told not to, the amount of damage caused to the paintwork was absolutely shocking to say the least!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Nice work buddy :thumb:
> 
> people need to take note of how poorly their new cars are treated in many dealers up and down the country, I will be posting up my own new car I picked up last week, unfortunately the valeters got their dirty mitts all over it despite being told not to, the amount of damage caused to the paintwork was absolutely shocking to say the least!


That's bad news! I hope you get it sorted. Thanks for the comment


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Did the car need polishing?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

GazGJ said:


> Did the car need polishing?


Hi, no the car wasn't booked in for any machine polishing.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice work mate. Ignore the '' valeters, '' hopefully santa will give them the big book of arses and elbows.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Nice work mate. Ignore the '' valeters, '' hopefully santa will give them the big book of arses and elbows.


Hahaha! Thanks!


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Offset Detailing said:


> Hi, no the car wasn't booked in for any machine polishing.


Yes but did it NEED polishing?

Reason I ask is that I'm awaiting delivery of a new car and requested the dealer to leave the car unprep'd. I'm going to prepare it myself but just wonder whether a polish will improve on the factory finish??


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

GazGJ said:


> Yes but did it NEED polishing?
> 
> Reason I ask is that I'm awaiting delivery of a new car and requested the dealer to leave the car unprep'd. I'm going to prepare it myself but just wonder whether a polish will improve on the factory finish??


If it were mine personally, I would have have it machine polished. I did ask the owner if he wanted this done but he didn't. Thanks.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work. Shocking to see the dealers/valeters mitts etc like that.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

top work


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work, shocking conditions they have set up. Good to see proper care taken on this beauty


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Yep, not the best conditions and I imagine many other dealerships are very similar.

Thanks!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very nice work, you'd think BMW would have a better valeting department than that, its shocking


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

waxtrucker said:


> Very nice work, you'd think BMW would have a better valeting department than that, its shocking


Thanks man, yeah grim isn't it!? I forgot to grab a snap of the 'walls'. heavy plastic sheeting that separated the bays and flapped in the wind with mould about quarter of the way up because of a constant soaking wet floor.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

But your forgetting these guys get pennies to do a motor.
They just havent got time to do it properly even if they wanted to.
Darryl would you have done all that for £13????????
No of course not.. But thats what they would have gotton. 
PLUS 10% for chemicals plus the enforced insurance and they HAVE to push them out like that to make a living.
I dont know what the answer is. If the bay boys leave then there are ten others to step into their shoes.
Not defending motorscratch BUT the bay boys deserve a bit of slack as they are technically forced to work that way.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

AllenF said:


> But your forgetting these guys get pennies to do a motor.
> They just havent got time to do it properly even if they wanted to.
> Darryl would you have done all that for £13????????
> No of course not.. But thats what they would have gotton.
> ...


Surely keeping things clean and tidy isn't too much of a chore? I used to be a valeter in between college for VW and Audi in Dorset when I was studying there and I always kept the bay, accessories etc clean and tidy. The guys I worked with were eventually replaced with the usual cheaper labour, and the quality plummeted. I never earnt alot but I still worked hard.

Also these guys I saw redlining customers brand new M cars and ripping them about the forecourt isn't in their job description.

It doesn't matter how long you have to spend on a car, having a common decency and a value for peoples possessions go without saying. This they didn't have, what they did have in bundles was a complete lack of respect and no pride in their work regardless of what they were earning. If they don't like it, quit. Or get their act together and prove they can climb the ladder into a better position. That's my two pence anyway. :car:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No agreed redlining a customers car well any car in your care is bang out of order.
Also again not defending them in any way is that the service wash bay too??
At a fiver a car... Well enough said.
It wasnt aimed at you darryl but soooo many people complain about the dealers bay boys not knowing what goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Hi Allen, no offence taken, this was the only wash bay there. I imagine many others are similar.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

when you mentioned the red lining customers cars it reminded me of when i test drove earlier this year & as we were discussing the car after the drive,some scrote out of the workshop was driving around the lot sliding,spinning & generally mistreating brand new motors,when the salesman asked if id made my mind up i told him yup im going to have one but after seeing that performance it wont be from here.his face was a picture :doublesho


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

vek said:


> when you mentioned the red lining customers cars it reminded me of when i test drove earlier this year & as we were discussing the car after the drive,some scrote out of the workshop was driving around the lot sliding,spinning & generally mistreating brand new motors,when the salesman asked if id made my mind up i told him yup im going to have one but after seeing that performance it wont be from here.his face was a picture :doublesho


Haha, yeah stuff buying one from there!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Any bay that motorclean run is exactly the same.
Bring back the good old days of valeters being employed by the dealers and saleried plus bonus......
Every motor in the old days used to go out like that new or used.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Any bay that motorclean run is exactly the same.
> Bring back the good old days of valeters being employed by the dealers and saleried plus bonus......
> Every motor in the old days used to go out like that new or used.


what back in 1904 when you were the flag runner so as not to scare horses


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No the days when they were pulled by horses lol
It was only back in the late 80's


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Whats all this chat about horses!? haha


----------

